# Cubable's Progress Thread



## Cubable (Feb 26, 2021)

Hello! Welcome to my thread. My main event right now is 2x2. My goal is to learn CLL. Once I reach sub 3 I will switch to another event. I have 9 Algs left, which i hope to learn in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Cubable (Feb 26, 2021)

Update: Got my first 3x3 Bld success, 10:50. 7:50 for Memo lol. Also got a 6x6 PB of 3:48.72


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice! I can’t solve a 6x6 and I can’t find a good cheap one.... so good luck!


----------



## Cubable (Feb 26, 2021)

cuberbutnotacuber said:


> Nice! I can’t solve a 6x6 and I can’t find a good cheap one.... so good luck!


Get the MGC. It is the best budget, and maybe best all round as well.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 26, 2021)

Cubable said:


> Get the MGC. It is the best budget, and maybe best all round as well.


Yeah, MGC line is really great, especially for 4x4 and up


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Feb 27, 2021)

Alright but in [REDACTED] it's kinda expensive... so let me get a 4x4 first


----------



## ZB2op (Mar 3, 2021)

Cubable said:


> Hello! Welcome to my thread. My main event right now is 2x2. My goal is to learn CLL. Once I reach sub 3 I will switch to another event. I have 9 Algs left, which i hope to learn in the next 2 weeks.


If you're going to switch event then don't bother learning Eg after cll because you'll forget it all along with cll like me


----------

